# What the average weight for a Hedgie?



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I just weighed Taco for the first and he weighed in at 219 grams. He is 11 weeks old as of today. Is that average?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgie weighed around 240 grams when she was that age. Fully grown hedgehogs can range from 200g to over 500g. So it's a big range. Bean is almost 6 months now and she weighs 450g. As long as Taco looks healthy he probably is. If you are worried he is too thin, look at his body shape. Make sure his waist doesn't curve inward like this ) (


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Does a Hedgie's weight fluctuate day to day depending on eating and exercise? If so how much does it fluctuate by?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Alex in Tampa said:


> Does a Hedgie's weight fluctuate day to day depending on eating and exercise? If so how much does it fluctuate by?


 The weight can fluctuate about 25-30 grams when they poop and pee(info from nancy). So you want to weigh them at the same time every day. All my hogs bounce 15-30 grams on average sometimes more. I usually weigh in the evening before they eat but I'm sure food can make it fluctuate also.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no 'average' weight for a hedgehog. Some are 300 g when full grown and others can be up to 700 g or more. You have to go by body shape and condition not just weight.


----------

